

How Cities Should Deal With Squatters - kqr2
http://www.slate.com/id/2214544/

======
rjprins
In the Netherlands, squatting is regulated: It's actually allowed to live in a
building you don't own, if that building has been vacant for a certain period.

It's a way to combat the other side of squatting: Property owners who don't
use their property. When space is scarce, as it usually is in cities, leaving
buildings vacant should be discouraged.

The result of this is that most property owners now rent their buildings very
cheaply with temporary contracts to "anti-squatters". Which are basically
squatters who pay.

